
The lunacy of Silicon Valley is no secret (review of Lyons's Disrupted) - my_first_acct
http://www.vox.com/2016/4/27/11455180/disrupted-book-review-dan-lyons-silicon-valley-hubspot
======
WalterSear
Have we 'beaten them before'?

